# New Track in South Bend/Mishawaka, IN



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

The Michiana RC Raceway has started running in Mishawaka, IN. We are located in the Town and Country Shopping Center. The website is www.michianarc.com
We race on Friday nights with open practice on Wednesdays. Hope to see you there soon.

John


----------



## Scott b#111 (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey will you be running the race at the calvacad of wheel how do we get some mor info on this race? :wave:


----------



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

Scott, go to the website and check the forum for additional information on the calvacade of wheels race. It is the weekend of April 2 and 3.


----------



## Scott b#111 (Aug 19, 2003)

Cool looking forward to going to it :thumbsup: :wave:


----------

